
List of software product dimensions - umbula
https://www.ebgconsulting.com/blog/the-7-product-dimensions-a-guide-to-asking-the-right-questions/
======
ClassyComedy
Thank you, the article is very to the point, easy to understand and
interesting. I'd maybe add 'product' and 'maintenance'

